
Interested in BSD ports or are we all wasting time here? - fcambus
https://github.com/dart-lang/sdk/issues/10260#issuecomment-174287146
======
na85
Arrogance on all sides. Dart isn't obliged to support any platforms they don't
want to or don't have the staffpower for.

